# Design für Produktverpackungen suchen gesucht - Wo am besten inserieren?



## Tackleberry (7. September 2016)

Hallo,

wir brauchen für ein paar wissenschaftliche Studien ein paar Designs.

1. Erstellung eines Logos für eine fiktive Supermarktkette (Name wird vorgegeben)
2. Erstellung von 5 Logos für die zum Supermarkt gehörenden Eigenmarken. Drei davon sind eine Kombination aus dem Logo der Supermarktkette + einem Zusatz (z.B. Name + Premium, Name + Value). Zwei sind Logos mit einem anderen fiktiven Namen für die Eigenmarken der Standard und Einstiegsqualität und ersetzt das Logo der Kette auf dem Produkt.
3. Erstellung von Designs für Produktverpackungen von drei Eigenmarken (Premium, Standard, und Einstiegsqualität). Neben der Erstellung der Texturen wäre auch die Erstellung von gerenderten Versionnen der Produkte gefordert.
3a. Für die Premiumqualität (hochwertig wirkendes Design) benötigen wir in zwei vorgegebenen Produktkategorien je ein Verpackungsdesign mit einem vorgegebenen Prominenten drauf (als Bild und Name).
3b. Für Standardqualität (Design soll sich von Premium und Einstiegsqualität abgrenzen und mittlerweile Qualität wiederspiegeln) benötigen wir wieder zwei Verpackungen für je eine Produktkategorie.
3c. Für Einstiegsqualität (simple weiße Verpackung mit Produktbild und Überschrift, den den Inhalt (z.b. Bohnen) nennt) benötigen wir je eine Verpackung für je eine Produktkategorie.
4. Bei der Einstiegsqualität und Standardqualität soll die Verpackung je einmal mit dem Logo der fiktiven Supermarktkette und einmal mit einem fiktiven Markenlogo


Irgendwelche Ideen wo man am besten nach fähigen Designern für solche Anforderungen sucht? Wir haben kein Budget um eine der die großen Agenturen zu bezahlen, die für P&G, Henkel und Co. die Design erstellen. Allerdings denke ich, dass unser Budget für Freelancer und Studenten ausreichen sollte.

Wäre ein fixer Grafiker zu empfehlen oder könnte man solch eine Anforderung als Wettbewerb ausschreiben?


----------



## Ethan L. (27. September 2016)

schau mal in Grafiker.de oder Mediengestalter.info rein, da sind vielleicht einpaar Leute die helfen.
Beim Mediengestlter.info sind die Leute ein bisschen grob drauf also nimmt das nicht so böse auf und vergisst nicht zu erwähnen was es etwas Geld kommt ihr noch in einen shitstorm.

LG,

Ethan


----------

